# Cobia at OIP



## teamreelloco2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's the first 4 in the first 4 days

3-12 Tim








<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">3-13 Alex<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">







<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">3-14 Bert<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">







<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">3-15 Mike<P style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in">


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics. We missed that one above fromtoday - we didn't get there until like 3 or 4 & stayed until about 7 = 0 spotted where we were ... plenty sheepsheads down below tho. I saw some of the same folks in those pics there today, evensome dudes with the stools.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish ! good job guys


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Bert nearly lost that fish due to a bad gaff shot. Fish fell off the gaff, disembowled, back into the water. Some kid did one hell of a gaffshot to the head to get it back. Not naming any names, guilty parties know who they are. :doh


----------



## teamreelloco2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, Johnny did redeem himself by finally getting that fish over the rail. Same thing happened to me the next day on Mike's fish. But the drop was only about a foot or two. The wind and waves didn't help on either day trying to get a good shot on the fish. But never fear, we let Johnny have it for two days after dropping that fish. I'm sure we'll bring it up a few more times.


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

those are some nice ling


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking fish there.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet


----------

